# Kryloan Workshops?



## MirandaTN (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anyone done any of their workshops? I was so thrilled to see that there is a workshop actually done in Nashville!! As much work as there seems to be here with the music industry (certainly not NEARLY as much as NY or LA)... I really thought there would be more resources here. 

Anyway, the workshop they are doing is the "three faces". I honestly do not have a ton of experience.. I know some very, VERY basic knowledge... but hoping this will be what I need to get started at least...

So I'm hoping someone can say this is a good program to start with - even for someone with my limited knowledge. 

Thank you so very much!


----------

